# HEART BREAK RIDGE



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Aug 2005)

I watched it last night, i know it is not a great movie in any eyes, but nothing else on to watch of interest.

So my question is what was the armoured cars used in the last few minutes of the movies? are they real or were they  jsut pretend cars made to look like something?  they seemed a little light looking and small guns , just curious
thanks for the education here


----------



## baboon6 (18 Aug 2005)

I saw it again a few months ago and I think the armoured car was a Russian BRDM-2, which is certainly real.


----------

